# Canadian Vehicle Losses Afghanistan Article by Lee Berthiaume 19 July/12



## Ex-Dragoon (25 Jul 2012)

http://o.canada.com/2012/07/19/78433/

Lee Berthiaume July 19, 2012

*Canadian military lost 34 vehicles in Afghanistan, 359 damaged*
 OTTAWA — The Canadian Forces have paid a heavy price during more than 10 years in Afghanistan: 158 soldiers killed; more than 2,000 others wounded; and an untold number suffering from the hidden effects of PTSD and other mental injuries.
A new document obtained by Postmedia News shows the military paid a heavy price in equipment as well.
The two-page report shows 34 Canadian Forces vehicles were destroyed during the mission, and another 359 damaged.
The LAV-III was Canada’s workhorse in Afghanistan. The report indicates 13 were destroyed and another 159 damaged. (DND Photo)
Details are scant, and in some cases it is difficult to tell which vehicle the report is referring to, but the army’s light armoured vehicles — which served as the workhorse in Afghanistan — suffered the most attrition.
The report indicates 13 of the army’s LAV-IIIs were destroyed and 159 damaged.
The report does not say how each vehicle was destroyed or damaged, but the LAV-IIIs were instrumental in ferry Canadian soldiers around the country, and many of the worst days came when a roadside bomb or other improvised-explosive device crippled one of the vehicles and killed or wounded those inside.
In addition, despite massive amounts of armour and weaponry, three Canadian Leopard C2 tanks were destroyed in Afghanistan and 15 damaged.
As well, dozens of trucks of various sizes and models were damaged and another seven destroyed.
Interestingly,  the list of damaged vehicles also include a floodlight assembly trailer and a kitchen trailer, possibly from a rocket attack against Kandahar Airfield — or simply through wear and tear in the harsh terrain.
lberthiaume@postmedia.com
Twitter:/leeberthiaume


I did not know about the Leopards. 
I wonder if they are counting Coyote losses with the LAVIII?


----------



## Wookilar (25 Jul 2012)

And it's interesting to note what we considered "destroyed." I saw some hulls redone that I thought would surely go the way of the Bonnie and be made into razor blades.


----------



## McG (25 Jul 2012)

Wookilar said:
			
		

> And it's interesting to note what we considered "destroyed." I saw some hulls redone that I thought would surely go the way of the Bonnie and be made into razor blades.


Based on the rules surrounding votes 1 & 5 monies, repairing a LAV III (or other AFV) at twice the price of the original is much easier than replacing the vehicle.  Once something is labeled as "destroyed" the fleet is forever reduced.


----------



## Infanteer (25 Jul 2012)

Yes.  From what I understand, half a hull and a wheel hub can be sent back to the factory for 3rd Line Repair which, as mentioned, probably exceeds the cost of the vehicle.  I'm sure some of our vehicles are the equivilent to "grandpa's axe".

Buying a new vehicle as a replacement implies changing the program and what Parliament and the TB have authorized us to put our money to.

Bizarre, but that is government accounting....


----------



## jollyjacktar (25 Jul 2012)

There might also be the issue of the assy line being closed down production wise as well.  I believe they are no longer producing LAVIII in London and stopped several years ago.  So they might have only have an option of "the six million dollar man" rebuilds.


----------



## McG (27 Jul 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> There might also be the issue of the assy line being closed down production wise as well.  I believe they are no longer producing LAVIII in London and stopped several years ago.  So they might have only have an option of "the six million dollar man" rebuilds.


The London plant is very flexible and all vehicles are made on the same line.  I walked through a few years ago and they were simlutaneously building USMC LAV-25 (Gen 1.5), CF LAV III Engr (Gen 3), and various US Army Strykers (Gen 3.5).  New builds are an option.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 Jul 2012)

MCG said:
			
		

> The London plant is very flexible and all vehicles are made on the same line.  I walked through a few years ago and they were simlutaneously building USMC LAV-25 (Gen 1.5), CF LAV III Engr (Gen 3), and various US Army Strykers (Gen 3.5).  New builds are an option.



They also do rebuilds and upgrades regularly.


----------

